# If you are in northern Indiana... :)



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe find time this weekend to visit the Fort Wayne dog shows. 

I know it's a good sized golden entry. In the interview linked below, they have two of them. 

https://www.facebook.com/WPTA21/videos/394490198121503/

https://www.facebook.com/wane15/vid...STE2NzAwODc1MDAyOTMwNToyNjQ3NzMxMjE4NjIzNzAw/

Greg does a great job every year<:


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Megora said:


> Maybe find time this weekend to visit the Fort Wayne dog shows.
> 
> I know it's a good sized golden entry. In the interview linked below, they have two of them.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WPTA21/videos/394490198121503/


Look like fun! Nice connection with the schools and student art. Hmm now let me see. That's only 822 miles from my house in VT!


----------

